# BFP or not BFP that is the question ?! - UPDATED 8/11



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

UPDATE 8/11

Thought I'd update you as I really appreciate all the support you've given me & with the congratulations messages...

Just had a call from the hospital and its not looking good...my BETA bloods were only 20.9 miu last night (6pm) although I still tested positive this morning (same brand test as yesterday - Clearblue that detect 25miu) and the line wasn't fainter, is just as clear and came up just as quickly.

Feeling a bit  as I'm even more convinced that its the ovitrelle still in my system...although I really would've thought 6500iu would be out by now especially by this morning (7 days later), ...but hey...have to have another BETA tomorrow night at 6pm so we'll see if the levels have risen....but the Dr at the hospital said if shes honest she would've expected it to be higher and I can't help but feel its just not gonna be a goer...

Feel a bit of a fraud now after all your lovely messages....am off home now as feel too teary to stay at work 

Thanks once again
Natasha xx

Well....

tested this morning at got a BFP straight away....BUT not gonna get excited just yet.

I had 6500iu of Ovitrelle (hcg jab) at 8dpt and consultant said it _may_ still show up. He still wanted me to test today, 14dpt (so 6 days after the hcg jab) but said that if even the faintest of positives then to have a scan next Tuesday (21dpt) to confirm. So we're booked for a scan next Tuesday at 12.10pm but you can bet your bottom dollar I'm gonna be testing again this week !

The test was a definite positive (didn't have to hold it under a magnifying glass at a 45 degree angle  ) so we're obviously hoping its the real deal & keep telling ourselves that if it was the remains of the hcg then surely it would be fainter as its been 6 days and lots & lots of water later but obviously it takes around a day for 1000iu (of pregnyl, similar to ovitrelle) to leave the body so without sounding pessimistic it could just be a teeny bit of it still left in my body  (I am getting some other symptoms but again, perhaps this is just the remains of hcg teasing us cruelly - oh how I wish for a porthole through my belly button at this precise moment  !!)

So it looks like my 2ww is now a 3ww 

Will keep you updated as I shall be testing again tomorrow morning...and Thursday morning....and Friday morning....  (I usually resist the hpts but this time I could well become a Pee Stick Addict !!   )

Good luck & take care
Natasha xx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Natsaha,

Thats brilliant news, congratulations on your   you deserve it. Hope you have  a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Angel Wings
xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi natasha,

congratulations, i'm sure its the real thing and not left over from you injections.

Take care

Red


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Natasha

                     

If anyone deserves it then you do. Lets keep positive and you take it easy missy.

And if you need them we can always send the          round 

Love Sal xxx


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

OMG - oh minxy I so hope this stays a BFP for you xx

Will be thinking of you


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

YES, YES, YES, YES!!!!!!!!!               

COME ON!!!!!!!

Tina xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

wooo-hoooo hang on in there BFP !!!!  

Its looking good!!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!
GOT EVERYTHING CROSSED FOR YOU AND YOUR ​


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Oh my...Natasha....I sooooooo hope that the  is a true one and continues to glow darker and darker with each passing day......totally understand your apprehension, but it's looking good, as you say, has been a few days since your injection...soooooo 

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Succotash (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi

Sounds very positive.  I guess daily hpting is the only way to go.  

Don't know if this helps you or not.  But, hcg has an elimination half life of c30hours, so you would excrete 3250 iu of your jab in the first 30 hours, etc.  Much more than 1000iu.

Fingers crossed, Succotash


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh hun, huge congrats! I'm praying you continue to get BFP's all this week and wish you lots of luck for your scan next week!

Bout time something good happened for an "Oldie" !!!!  

Lots of love and  

Kerry
xxxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Natasha 
This is such good news. I really have a good feeling about that BFP. I was actually thinking about you last night  thinking she is testing first thing in the morning, waiting's over and I hope she gets her BFP so much. It really has made my day .  I am sure this one is going to show again and again and again when you test this week. I usually send the   for pee stick addicts ( I am one of those  myself  ) but this time honey , test all you want, (I would probably do the same) it is there to stay!!
Congratulations and    and    
Future Mummy


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Waaaaheeeeeey Minxy

That's fab news!! I've got everything crossed for you that it stays  I understand your apprehension so roll-on Tuesday for the scan!

LOL

Amanda xxxx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Well done Minxy!

    

So happy for you ... am sure this is the 'real deal'.

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!

Jaffa
xx


----------



## VictoriaN (Aug 9, 2006)

So so pleased to hear your fantastic news Natasha, you truly deserve it!

CONGRATULATIONS 

Vix xxxxxxxxx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

congratulations hun i have everything crossed for you 

love lea-Anne xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Wow !!  Thanks so much for all your continued support and positive vibes. 

So scared to believe it at the moment as don't want everything crashing down if its not real (if you know what I mean  ) - roll on next Tuesday when we'll know for sure...the 2ww is bad enough but now its drawn out another week I just know its gonna be the slowest week of my life !! 

Thanks once again....your messages have brought tears to my eyes (happy tears I hasten to add)

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

Huge congratulations. I have pm'd you
Ruth


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Many Congratulations Minxy!         

We've both been round here a long time; it's about time there was some good news for us old timers! After all your tests and careful treatment plan, it has finally paid off. Really happy for you and I'm sure it's the real deal. Well done you and your team.

Love Lily.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks LilyAnne...and sending loads of good luck wishes and babydust your way for testing in 8 days...

    

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh minxy congrats hun so pleased for you             

Lots of love 
Emmaxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Natasha congratulations on your  - hopefully it all continues and you have a happy and healthy pregnancy that you deserve.  
Thank you for all you support and information you have given to us girls on FF thread as well!
L xx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Just wanted to say BIG congratulations to Natasha.......

[fly]*WHOO HOO!*[/fly]

Everything crossed that this is the real deal for you and that you get the confirmation that you are hoping for as the week rolls by....

Lou
X


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Great news Natasha !!!!

Can't wait for you to get the confirmation needed and then you can put a big post in the  announcements thread !!!! WOOOHHOOOOO !!!!

So happy for you

T xx


----------



## SineadC (Jun 12, 2006)

Natasha,

My DH and I were awake at 5.30 this morning and I was telling him that it was your test day.  We were cycle buddies in July/Aug and I have been keeping my eye on you since.

I am so happy for you.  You truly deserve this.  Let's hope it it the start of some good news for us FET - my FET is 22nd and I can't wait.

Best wishes

Sinead


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Many congratulations Natasha.

Most deserved, well done          

lots of love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Julles (Apr 26, 2006)

Congratulations Minxy ..so glad you have a BFP ...keeping everything crossed for you for your scan next week ,I know it will be fine ..it must be your turn ,after all the support and advice you have offered you deserve it ..enjoy .

Lots of love and best wishes to you both 
Julles


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi I only popped on here today to see your news woo hooo congratulations,
lets hope this is a real sticky one you desrve this sooooo much

                                   

strawbs xxxxx


----------



## Snowdrop (Jul 19, 2004)

Congratulations Minxy, I am so pleased for you both.

Here's to a happy and healthy nine months.

Love Kerri xx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Hey Natasha

Well done hun, congrats to you both   Hope you will become more confident and less doubtful as the week goes on and you continue to test and see that BFP time after time    

Congrats again, with love
Amanda x x x


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

well done natasha looking good hun! you really deserve it luv jo xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Fab news Natasha....congratulations 

Looking forward to you getting confirmation of your wonderful BFP 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh Natasha!!

That is *FANTASTIC!!!! * wey hey!!!  I am so thrilled for you both. Been wondering whether to text you or not!!!
It sounds very  news. Brilliant. Now take it easy, keep us posted. I so hope it all goes well. Jo xxxxx   

That has made my day!!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks again ladies....

BUT...it could be a false positive from the hcg so I could be guilty of being fraudster !!   Feeling a bit  at the moment as sooooo scared that its all gonna be a cruel joke !!

One of the fertility Drs (not my consultant) from clinic has just phoned and asked if I want to come in for blood test...she said that wouldn't be conclusive from one test as the ovitrelle could still be showing but if it was around 200 (miu ?) today then looks good (as would expect ovitrelle to be lower) and then I have to have another one on Thursday afternoon...if the levels have gone down then probably is/was the jab...if the levels have risen then should be allowed to feel bit excited !!! (and still got scan Tuesday !!)

So....off for bloods now and another anxious few days....

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hope the bt's show good news Natasha. Sounds like they are lovely caring people looking after you there  

I know it's hard, but really rooting for you. xxxxxxx


----------



## katherine1907 (Apr 25, 2006)

Good Luck with the bloods Natasha - its sounding like really good news for you  - will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.

x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi natasha

Im sure it is a BFP and hope the week goes quick for u.

Congratulations

Kate xx​


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Oh Natasha honey, I have PM'd you BUT  oh wow I am so excited for you!  I just know the blood tests are going to show BFP honey, I feel it in my water


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

soooo pleased for you natasha. You have given so much support on this board you really do deserve some luck. Im sure it will be a good BFP, got my fingers crossed for you.

         

brill news

shara x


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Natasha,

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!           

Im soooo pleased for you! You deserve it hun, ive been thinking about you all week and am just delighted for you  

Lxx


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Natasha

Sending lots of BFP vibes your way.I'm sure this is the one !!!                                       .

Love
Elfiexx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Natasha, fingers crossed for high hcg and even higher on Thursday from your one little frostie, I tested this time 3 years ago with my one little frostie which stuck around, really hope and pray that this is IT!

congratulations!

Love Sue
xxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Natasha, 

Congratulations,  I do really hope you get good news from the blood tests. It is looking rather good though!

GOOD LUCK.................

Poppins x


----------



## geegee (Nov 5, 2006)

Natasha

I'm quite new to FF but have read loads of notes where you've supported so many with info and shared your own experiences so openly - I'm so, so pleased re your BFP.  Wishing you well and keep us posted - we're all rooting for you.

G


----------



## sootycat (May 2, 2006)

Natasha - I am so pleased to hear your news.

I know you don't want to get too excited, but it is about time you had some good news. I have a really good feeling about the result and hopefully the BT's will put your mind at rest. I am sending you lots of    and bubbles - hopefully they will help!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Natasha,

Been scanning the boards to see how you got on today... a definite BFP then if the line was blue to the naked eye!!!!!!!!

Keeping everything crossed for you that you're still BFP at the end of the 3ww. Take it easy and let us know how you get on. Sending masses of                        

Maz x


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

what did the hpt say today?
Thinking of you
Ruth


----------



## littlestar (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Natasha

Hope all is going well and the BFP is confirmed with a big     

  

Thinking of you.

Littlestar


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy minxy!!  i just know that it's all going to be super news!  

      

     

lots of love,
carrie
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## chillidog (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Minxy,

Never written to you before but like hundreds of others, I have been following your progress with great interest!  I feel for you not knowing and not wanting to get your hopes up but hopefully the bloods will help you get the news you need - a week is a long wait to find out news like that otherwise!!  Everything is crossed for you - hoping you get the BFP you absoloutely deserve!

Take it easy though, lots of rest, eat well and sleep well (hard I know!)  

Chilli xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Wicklow said:


> what did the hpt say today?
> Thinking of you
> Ruth


Hi Ruth

Its still positive today...came up just as quickly, not any fainter either !!

Its now 7 days after having 6500iu ovitrelle so really really hoping thats its all not false hope !! Surely the test would be a little fainter if it was from the injection 

Anyway, should be getting first lot of BETA blood results some time today...will let you know....fingers crossed they come back fairly high...otherwise will be inconclusive until next BETA to be done on Thursday...

Thanks again for the continued support...got DP to read all the posts last night and he just kept smiling...must admit I feel a little over whelmed by all the lovely messages...you really don't know how much it means...honestly !

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Ohhh Natasha, 

Good luck with the blood results today hun   Really hope you can let yourself go and celebrate big time soon!!  Have good feelings about this for you 

Amanda xx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Minxy,

Just wanted to say i've been following your posts and i'm so pleased your test was BFP again this morning   You and your DP derserve this so much, your such a great help to everyone on this site  

   for the blood results today 

Huge congrats     

Bekie


----------



## jen1976 (Oct 14, 2005)

hi natasha i just wanted to say congrats on your bfp!!!!!! you gave me great advice when i was ttc on clomid and i am now nearly 37 wks pregnant! i dont post much but have been following your progress and am so pleased for you! remember to take it easy and keep positive i am sure you will be fine x x x 

jenny


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Natasha

Good luck and     for your blood results later - you sooo deserve this!!!

Here's to a lovely   every day!!!!      

Karin

xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi again,

Well, its all looking very good now    its funny youre waiting for your phone to ring with results and im hoping my phone doesnt ring with mine!  were giving me high risk for nuchal in next 48 hrs from scan on mon, so dont want any calls  

Hope your results are high though          Jo xx

PS. how sweet is Gareth eh?! bless.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

NATASHA - 
I'm barging in on here - could send you a pm but don't know you! We've got no Internet at home right now - grrr - so having to come into a grim internet cafe for my ff fix - and remembered it was your test day yesterday so did a search of your posts....

Congratulations! If anyone deserves a bfp you do!! But don't go disappearing off the boards now! I understand why you're a bit hesitant about it all - we're all keeping everything crossed for you. 

I was actually lying in bed thinking about you last night and thought if it was a BFN I'd bump up that post from a while ago saying how great you are! WOuldn't have been much consolation - but hey you don't need it!!! IT's really good news, will leave the crappy cafe with a big smile for you!

xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Congrats Natasha,

If anyone deserves this you do you have been great support and I will be praying for your           to Stick and get stronger everyday.

Sending you loads of    

Mrs Hxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kimberley134 (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Natasha,
I have had the same problem as you in the past. When i had iui treatment i tested one week after hcg and got a bfp in the morning but when i tested late afternoon it was bfn hence the treatment didn't work but when i had IVF i tested in the morning and it was bfp and then it was bfp in the afternoon as well and i went on to have my first baby. So try testing in the afternoon and i reckon if it's bfp then you've done it. Got everything crossed for you. Good luck and thanks for your help.
Kimberley


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Natasha! So Pleased to hear your FAB news!

    



Liz
x​


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Kimberley

Thanks so much for your message although I just can't see how this can now be a "real" pregnancy. 




My BETA bloods are so low that it indicates either residual of ovitrelle (6500iu 7 days ago) or if genuine pg may mean not viable as would expect levels to be around 200.

Feeling very low now but will just have to wait out for next BETA tomorrow evening...if levels have by some miracle risen within the 48hrs then should mean its the real thing...but if levels are lower than 
20.9 (as they were at 6pm yesterday) then sadly means the hcg injection playing cruel tricks.

I asked our consultant if I should hold off testing because of the ovitrelle...perhaps test 18dpt rather than 14dpt but he said no, still do and then we'll scan if get a +ve....I now wish I'd stuck to my original thoughts and not tested 14dpt because now we've got the angonising extra days of not knowing what it happening...

I felt quite good this morning after hpt was still positive but now, with the BETA hcg results I just feel a complete fraud and a failure...just can't see how this can turn out any good now.

Sorry for the me me me post... 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks Magpie but its not looking like it is now


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Natasha,

I know nothing is really going to ease your mind until your blood test tomorrow 
But was just thinking that if your beta was going down you prob wouldnt have got such a good positive on your hpt this morning   
Most hpt's pick up at 20 plus and i would have thought that if it was going down - it might not have picked it up   

Mine was only 16 at your stage ( then went 31, 59 ) 

Will be keeping evrything crossed for you 

xxxxxxx


----------



## coggy1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Natasha

I really hope and will be praying that your baby hold in there

It must be really hard for you both, I dont have any words of advice to offer as I havnt yet experienced what you are going through but just wanted to let you know I am thinking hopeing and praying for you

God bless
Sarah


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi again Natasha,

I hope and pray that you get good news tomorrow. Sending you lots of    

Liz
x


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

Natasha, Really praying for you and thinking about you at this hard time. Hope tomorrow brings good news!
Ruth


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Natasha,

I am sorry about the latest result and the uncertainty it brings to you and DH. First of all you are not a "fraud and a failure", to quote what you said, you are a wonderful strong person and can only do that much which you did in terms of what to do, what to eat, what to take and sometimes even the perfect way of living the 2ww can not influence 100% the outcome. 
Second of all, it is still very possible that the results fluctuate. Even docs don't know for sure what our body and embryos do. Please please, don't believe it is bad results yet, as still everything can change. If docs thought there was no hope they would have told you, they are quite abrupt that way. 
I feel for you and will think of you tonight and tomorrow darling.
Whatever the outcome , as you may have seen from our many messages from us girls, remember we think the world of you and we wish you the best.
Future Mummy


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Natasha, I'm no expert, but I reckon there's still hope ... 

Right behind you, Minxy,

Jaff
xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi natasha,

sending you lots of hugs   .  Like what others have said I reckon there's still hope.                          

Take care

Red


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Natasha ~ thinking about you and sending every positive thought your way 

Much, much , much luck for tomorrow   

Lizzy xxx


----------



## rosebud_1 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Natasha

Sending you all the luck in the world for tomorrow.       

Hang on in there.  Will be thinking of you.

Take care.

Rosebud
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi natasha

Sending positive thoughts out to u   

You are an inspiration to everyone on this site and have always supported others - it brings a smile to my face that so many people on here are right behind u and supporting u.

Kate xx​


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Natasha, jeez what a roller coaster you are on at the moment, thinking of you and praying for an increase for you tomorrow  + + +

Love & hugs
Amanda xx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Natasha

  hoping for good news after your bloods tomorrow 

Lots of hugs

     

Bekie


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Natasha
Just had time to catch up honey.  Oh I have everything crossed for you honey, absolutely everythig!                                               

Love and hugs and   

Tracy
xxx


----------



## mintball (Oct 27, 2005)

Flipping heck, just logged on and read the whole thread, am rooting for you so much Natascha, you and dh are in my prayers, thinking of you, can't imagine what you're going through, it must be horrendous.

Hang on in there petal, lots and lots of love and good vibes

Em xxxxxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Natasha,
I'm keeping everything crossed for you. You so deserve your long awaited BFP.                                  
love Kitty x


----------



## Lillyanne (Jan 11, 2005)

Natasha I have every single thing crossed for you and am praying it's a real BFP.  You so deserve this honey


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Reading all your lovely messages has made me   I don't know how I deserve such amazing support...

Tested again this morning...and its still positive...I used a different brand (Boots own) and admittedly its a little fainter but its still there.

Does anyone know the sensitivity of hpts ?

I was always under the impression that Clearblue (standard not digital) was 25miu and when I googled (lots of different sites) Boots own brand (standard) comes up as 50miu....is anyone good with hpts and can confirm the sensitivity ?

Perhaps I'm just clutching at straws 

Thanks once again....you are truely wonderful ladies 

Take care
Natasha xxxx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi natasha you deserve the support off everysingle person on ff, I really really hope you get the result your praying for just to let you know that everyone is routing for you!                  luv jo xxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Natasha,

Glad you still got a positive this morning. I don't know much about hpts but this site might help - www.peeonastick.com

I hope you get good news today    

Liz
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks Magpie 

Yeah, I know that website and already checked on there (good site isn't it !)...googled loads of other websites in my search but just wondered if anyone was really knowledgable about hpts...I don't normally buy hpts as I don't test early and only ever buy them if AF late or when having treatment...so I'm not really a Pee Stick Addict (until now !!) so not that clued up about each brands sensitivity...

...its all so confusing !!  Making me go   - couldn't even go to work today but they know what were're going through so are understanding...thank goodness !

Spose only time will tell and just praying that beta bloods tonight show those levels rising !  

Thanks once again 

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Looby lou said:


> Natasha,
> 
> I know nothing is really going to ease your mind until your blood test tomorrow
> But was just thinking that if your beta was going down you prob wouldnt have got such a good positive on your hpt this morning
> ...


Looby Lou

Thanks so much for your post sweetie...its really helping me to get back some of my usual positivity !!  

Natasha xx


----------



## Lillyanne (Jan 11, 2005)

Natasha honey have you tried testing later in the day when you have drunk a bit of water and diluted your wee a bit (sorry tmi).  I would say if you still get a positive then it must be true 

Still keeping everything crossed for you honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Natasha

Just wanted to let you know I'm still thinking of you hun.  Got absolutely everything crossed that today's blood results are encouraging.

Take Care Hun

Amanda xxxxxx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Natasha

I just wanted to add that I too really hope your results go up when you get them later.

All my love

Y x


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Natasha,

I am also praying for you. Have been thinking of you for the last 2 days.. I was away on business on the 7th when I knew you were testing and wasn't able to go online but rushed to my computer in the evening.. Really, really hope your levels go up...

Lexi X


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Good luck again Natasha.

My fingers are still tightly crossed!

Poppins x


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Thinking of you today Natasha and hoping for lovely increasing levels......


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hun...am sat with baited breath.....so hope todays bloods are good 

Let us know.

Lots of   honey

xxxx


----------



## mintball (Oct 27, 2005)

we are here for you Natasha when you have some news....thinking of you loads

Em xxxxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Natasha,

Not been able to get on here for a couple of days as I have been away - but the Clomid chicks kept me updated on your news.  I have got absolutely everything crossed for you     

Thinking of you

Jane xxx


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Thinking of you Natasha       
Everything is crossed
 
xx


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Natasha

just a quick note to say good luck hun and i really hope this is it for you and gareth hun i really do... you so deserve it ... ive got everything crossed for you...

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Carol66 (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Natasha

Along with everyone else on FF sending you loads of these        

You ask about HCG info, have you checked out www.betabase.info 

love
Carol
xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Carol...*
....strangely enough I stumbled across that website whilst "googling" this afternoon and it has given me & DP a little glimmer of hope !!


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Thinking about you, and praying for you
good luck sweetie

lots of love and sticky vibes
Em X


----------



## CateB (Nov 1, 2006)

Natasha

Loads of luck with you testing this evening.

Think it is great how your responses send encouraging messages to many on this site.

Cate
x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Natasha

hope you get some good news today chick - you deserve it!!

sending you lots of     


S
xx


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

Hoping that you get some good news later today. Glad the website helped, what did it say!!!!
With love


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Still have everything crossed for you !!

((HUGS))

T xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Natasha,

Hoping that you get good news on your HcG levels tonight.

If it helps any I used a Boots pee stick when my HcG had measured 22 and it showed up us a BFN. So I think that levels do have to be nearer 50 for the Boots to ones to bring up a line.

Still sending oodles of        to you and Gareth.

Maz x


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Any news hun? 

we all rooting for you!!!!!!

     

love Rachel xx


----------



## rosebud_1 (Jun 27, 2006)

Natasha

Still thinking of you and praying you get good news.  You really really deserve it.

Sending you loads of luck and           

love
Rosebud
xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Natasha,

Just stumbled onto your news and wanted to wish you luck.  Good luck.

Sam


----------



## popapoodle (May 15, 2006)

Hi Minxy,

CONGRATULATIONS,  this sounds like the real deal hun,  now get plenty of rest !!!!

Love Louisexxxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Natasha,

Thinking of you hun hope the results come back higher   

Binty


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Thinking of you Natasha and hoping those levels rise 

                       

Tamsin
xx


----------



## lucye2712 (Sep 7, 2005)

good luck minxy hope your levels rise and its  BFP for you


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi natasha when are you getting your results back hun?                               luv jo xxx


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Thinking about u Natasha. Looking gd


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi guys, follow the link for a message from Natasha

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73702.0


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

How awful,

Thanks for the link. J  x


----------

